

Socialcam is pumping popular YouTube videos... Smart or seedy? - SriniK
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/05/10/socialcam-is-pumping-popular-youtube-videos-into-its-app-to-drive-usage-smart-or-seedy/

======
tgrass
My Fb feed has been thick with friends' updates of Socialcam viewing. 9 times
out of 10 the still-image in the update is a revealing woman.

I give it two weeks to a month before most folks associate it with the same.

------
justjimmy
Reminds me of those pages where there is no content, but links to _more_
results for the term you originally googled for. Just there to drive views and
clicks, no original content.

I'm baffled at how they justify using these kind of tactics. A YC company no
less…

------
moses1400
WOW. so socialcam scrapes videos and then gets them into facebook - what a
shame...

